# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2021



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2021 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (1 Fev 2021 às 02:46)

Vento muito forte aqui em São Roque do pico e nem um aviso por parte do ipma! Estranho.


----------



## Miguel48 (1 Fev 2021 às 11:25)

Pelas previsões parece que terça e quarta vamos ter algum frio por aqui com Neve no Pico e granizo nas restantes ilhas


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (1 Fev 2021 às 14:26)

Miguel48 disse:


> Pelas previsões parece que terça e quarta vamos ter algum frio por aqui com Neve no Pico e granizo nas restantes ilhas


Penso que pode haver surpresa e cair nebe nos pontos mais altos de algumas ilhas. Depois veremos.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (1 Fev 2021 às 14:28)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Penso que pode haver surpresa e cair nebe nos pontos mais altos de algumas ilhas. Depois veremos.


correção   neve


----------



## Açor (1 Fev 2021 às 15:02)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Penso que pode haver surpresa e cair nebe nos pontos mais altos de algumas ilhas. Depois veremos.



Lamento ser do contra, mas a descida da temperatura até nem é muito acentuada. 
Se esta mesma corrente de norte atingisse a Madeira com a mesma intensidade que agora irá atingir os Açores, a queda de neve naquela ilha seria mais expressiva. 
Mas como nos Açores a neve está mais dependente da intensidade da frente polar e das correntes de norte do que propriamente da altitude, não me parece que seja assim um grande evento. 




Joaquim Coelho disse:


> correção   neve


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (1 Fev 2021 às 15:54)

Açor disse:


> Lamento ser do contra, mas a descida da temperatura até nem é muito acentuada.
> Se esta mesma corrente de norte atingisse a Madeira com a mesma intensidade que agora irá atingir os Açores, a queda de neve naquela ilha seria mais expressiva.
> Mas como nos Açores a neve está mais dependente da intensidade da frente polar e das correntes de norte do que propriamente da altitude, não me parece que seja assim um grande evento.


Tens razão, o problema é a humidade, na madeira é bem mais seco que nos açores. Pelo menos eu poderei subir até aos 1200 metros, à casa da montanha e poderei ter sorte de sentir flocos de neve


----------



## Açor (1 Fev 2021 às 21:02)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Tens razão, o problema é a humidade, na madeira é bem mais seco que nos açores. Pelo menos eu poderei subir até aos 1200 metros, à casa da montanha e poderei ter sorte de sentir flocos de neve


A Madeira safa se pela sua orografia, porque se não fosse por isso, seria tão desértica e seca como Porto Santo ou qualquer outra ilha de menor expressão do arquipélago das Canárias devido à sua latitude.

Apesar da Madeira receber menos influência da frente polar que os Açores por se situar mais próxima da latitude anticiclónica, ela regista altitudes superiores, logo, qualquer entrada de norte mais expressiva será propícia à queda de neve nos seus pontos mais altos.

Os Açores, por outro lado, apesar de se localizarem mais a norte e receberem maior influência da Frente Polar   que a Madeira, estão mais dependentes da intensidade da mesma, já que têm altitudes inferiores à Madeira, exceptuando se obviamente a montanha do Pico. Isto significa, que para haver registo de queda de neve nas ilhas açorianas, as entradas de norte deverão ser muito mais frias, e isso é uma realidade que infelizmente tem vindo a diminuir de frequência desde os anos 90 para cá com a subida da dorsal no Inverno.
Antes dos anos 80 era prática normal e até frequente nas ilhas maiores de altitudes mais elevadas.
Hoje, infelizmente, o " novo normal" é o que toda a gente sabe: chuva e frio por um canudo...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Fev 2021 às 22:21)

Açor disse:


> A Madeira safa se pela sua orografia, porque se não fosse por isso, seria tão desértica e seca como Porto Santo ou qualquer outra ilha de menor expressão do arquipélago das Canárias devido à sua latitude.
> 
> Apesar da Madeira receber menos influência da frente polar que os Açores por se situar mais próxima da latitude anticiclónica, ela regista altitudes superiores, logo, qualquer entrada de norte mais expressiva será propícia à queda de neve nos seus pontos mais altos.
> 
> ...


Mas mesmo assim Porto Santo tem uma média de 350 mm anuais, logo não é assim tão seca quanto as Canárias. Las Palmas, por exemplo, tem uma média de 150 mm anuais e a ilha de Gran Canaria tem um efeito orográfico até diria superior ao da Madeira, já que o ponto mais alto da ilha é superior 1900 metros. Outro exemplo são os acumulados anuais de Puerto de la Cruz ou de Icod de los Vinos, na costa norte de Tenerife, que nem chegam aos 500 mm, e estamos a falar de duas cidades no sopé duma autêntica ribanceira com mais de 2000 metros. Ao mesmo tempo, vilas como o Seixal, na costa norte da Madeira, recebem acumulados anuais superiores a 1000 mm. 

É óbvio que a orografia ajuda, mas a localização também ajuda. Se a Madeira estivesse uns 200 km a sul, provavelmente a ilha não seria propriamente um "jardim" mas mais uma estepe, e Porto Santo teria uma paisagem semelhante a Fuerteventura, com dunas de areia e nenhuma vegetação rasteira. A Madeira está numa localização em que, apesar de tudo, ainda apanha com tempestades de inverno, frentes frias e depressões isoladas resultantes dessas tempestades de inverno. As Canárias já não têm tanta sorte por se encontrarem numa latitude com pouca atividade tormentosa...


----------



## Miguel48 (1 Fev 2021 às 23:47)

Tem outra coisa, na Madeira existem estações de altitude e com isso pode-se saber se nevou ou não, aqui nos Açores isso não existe, logo mesmo que neva nos pontos mais altos das ilhas maiores sem ser o Pico nunca se sabe, pois pode nevar e não pegar e não está lá ninguem para registar ou mesmo não há nenhuma estação para o fazer.


----------



## Açor (1 Fev 2021 às 23:51)

O


Miguel48 disse:


> Tem outra coisa, na Madeira existem estações de altitude e com isso pode-se saber se nevou ou não, aqui nos Açores isso não existe, logo mesmo que neva nos pontos mais altos das ilhas maiores sem ser o Pico nunca se sabe, pois pode nevar e não pegar e não está lá ninguem para registar ou mesmo não há nenhuma estação para o fazer.




Em São Miguel por exemplo, na maior altitude da ilha: Pico da Vara (1105m) não existem sequer estações.
Só existem a 900 metros de altitude mais concretamente no Planalto dos Graminhais.
Mas sabe-se que depois da montanha do Pico que regista *6250mm anuais, *o Pico da Vara é o segundo local mais chuvoso dos Açores, com valores na ordem dos *5000mm* por ano, e igualmente perto desse mesmo valor também as montanhas mais altas de S. Miguel, exactamente pela questão orográfica!


----------



## Açor (1 Fev 2021 às 23:57)

Miguel48 disse:


> Tem outra coisa, na Madeira existem estações de altitude e com isso pode-se saber se nevou ou não, aqui nos Açores isso não existe, logo mesmo que neva nos pontos mais altos das ilhas maiores sem ser o Pico nunca se sabe, pois pode nevar e não pegar e não está lá ninguem para registar ou mesmo não há nenhuma estação para o fazer.



Na Madeira, o acesso aos picos mais altos da ilha é bem mais fácil que em São Miguel, Flores, Pico ou São Jorge, daí a questão das estações...


----------



## Helinho (2 Fev 2021 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

Em Ponta Delgada, há menos de 2 minutos, caiu um aguaceiro forte e granizo. Faltou só a trovoada para acompanhar


----------



## Miguel48 (2 Fev 2021 às 10:41)

Açor disse:


> Na Madeira, o acesso aos picos mais altos da ilha é bem mais fácil que em São Miguel, Flores, Pico ou São Jorge, daí a questão das estações...


Daí na Madeira o pessoal ter mais certeza de que neva nas montanhas ao contrário daqui


----------



## Miguel48 (2 Fev 2021 às 10:42)

Bom dia aqui pela Lagoa, ceu com boas abertas, mas durante a noite e inicio da manhã caíram fortes aguaceiros. A temperatura ás 8h30 era de 9º graus


----------



## Açor (2 Fev 2021 às 11:14)

São Miguel amanheceu com queda de granizo.
Pelo menos aqui pela minha zona.


Miguel48 disse:


> Daí na Madeira o pessoal ter mais certeza de que neva nas montanhas ao contrário daqui



Pior seria se não se soubesse que neva nas montanhas da Madeira com melhor acessibilidades aos cumes das mesmas..
A maioria das montanhas dos Açores são agrestes, e quase inacessíveis, ficando a maior parte das estações a meio caminho das maiores altitudes. portanto só nos restam presentemente os registos orais das populações.
Mas o que é facto é que os Invernos desde os anos 90 para cá  se tornaram mais amenos, e as entradas de N não têm a mesma pujança que tinham há décadas atrás!

Também não acredito que todas as serras portuguesas do Continente estejam dotadas de estações, principalmente o Noroeste pensinsular...

Quanto ao resto, (e exceptuando a neve), a nível de chuva, Pico e São Miguel estão à frente do resto das ilhas, sendo as Flores, tão húmida e chuvosa quanto as serras de São Miguel ou o cume do Pico. A Madeira nesse aspecto compete com São Miguel.

São realidades diferentes dentro do mesmo arquipélago (e entre arquipélagos)  motivado sempre pela questão orográfica, tendo a latitude nesse aspecto um papel mais determinante no caso da precipitação nos Açores comparado com a Madeira, e não tanto sobre a neve.

As Flores por exemplo, são as mais ocidentais do arquipélago e as primeiras a receber as perturbações atlânticas, e no entanto chove mais nas montanhas de São Miguel e na montanha do Pico. Aliás, a nível de Chuva, Flores compete igualmente com as altitudes mais altas de São Miguel.
É assim! Uns ganham pela orografia, e outros pela latitude, não se pode ter tudo, e a verdade , é que entre neve e chuva, fico me pela última pois é um bem mais essencial à vida que a própria neve!


----------



## Miguel48 (2 Fev 2021 às 11:28)

Açor disse:


> São Miguel amanheceu com queda de granizo.
> Pelo menos aqui pela minha zona.
> 
> 
> ...


Mas aqui nos Açores justificava-se que pelo menos existisse na rede de estações do IPMA uma estação de montanha em cada ilha. Penso que isso seria de todo possivel.


----------



## Açor (2 Fev 2021 às 11:30)

Miguel48 disse:


> Mas aqui nos Açores justificava-se que pelo menos existisse na rede de estações do IPMA uma estação de montanha em cada ilha. Penso que isso seria de todo possivel.



Os Açores não são, nem nunca foram prioridade do IPMA, toda a gente sabe isso...


----------



## Miguel48 (2 Fev 2021 às 11:32)

Açor disse:


> Os Açores não são, nem nunca foram prioridade do IPMA, toda a gente sabe isso...


Acho que o IPMA tem medo de altitudes, também no continente não são muitas as estações de montanha, embora nos ultimos anos tenham surgido mais


----------



## Açor (2 Fev 2021 às 12:09)

Miguel48 disse:


> Acho que o IPMA tem medo de altitudes, também no continente não são muitas as estações de montanha, embora nos ultimos anos tenham surgido mais



Independentemente disso, tanto a Madeira como os Açores são ilhas atlânticas, logo o efeito térmico do oceano tem aqui um papel preponderante no Clima local!

Toda e qualquer tentativa de manipular o clima destas ilhas é falaciosa e peca pela verdade! 

Sejamos honestos, não é por nevar no Pico ou no Areeiro no Inverno que vamos fazer crer que a Madeira e o Pico são os novos "Alpes do Atlântico" como eu já vi nestas redes sociais...

Cair neve nas montanhas mais altas da Madeira ou do Pico, é tão normal quanto cair neve em Gran Canária ou Tenerife, mesmo ali ao lado de África! 

Aliás, em Cabo Verde mesmo perto do Equador também neva nas maiores altitudes da ilha do Fogo!

A altitude sempre foi determinante na Temperatura e na Precipitação, mas até isso estuda-se no secundário...


----------



## Miguel48 (2 Fev 2021 às 12:28)

Açor disse:


> Independentemente disso, tanto a Madeira como os Açores são ilhas atlânticas, logo o efeito térmico do oceano tem aqui um papel preponderante no Clima local!
> 
> Toda e qualquer tentativa de manipular o clima destas ilhas é falaciosa e peca pela verdade!
> 
> ...


Eu nunca disse que a Madeira e o Pico são novos "Alpes Atlânticos" isso até é um disparate. Não entendo é os critérios do IPMA para a queda de neve no Arquipélago. Porque razão preveem queda de neve para o pico a partir dos 1100 metros e também não preveem para aqui? Sendo que o Pico da Vara tem 1103 metros e a nossa ilha é bem maior que a do Pico logo retém mais frio.


----------



## Açor (2 Fev 2021 às 13:47)

Miguel48 disse:


> Eu nunca disse que a Madeira e o Pico são novos "Alpes Atlânticos" isso até é um disparate.



Mas eu não disse que foste tu. 
Eu falei daquilo que tenho lido pelas redes redes!
Quem não conhece a Madeira ou o Pico ainda fica com a ideia que são o "pólo norte do atlântico"....



Miguel48 disse:


> Não entendo é os critérios do IPMA para a queda de neve no Arquipélago. Porque razão preveem queda de neve para o pico a partir dos 1100 metros e também não preveem para aqui? Sendo que o Pico da Vara tem 1103 metros e a nossa ilha é bem maior que a do Pico logo retém mais frio.



Não vale a pena entender.
Se fosse pelo IPMA só chovia e caía neve no Pico.
Aliás, pelo IPMA mais facilmente cai neve no Corvo que no Faial... o que dizer então das restantes ilhas com altitudes superiores...
É tal e qual como a questão dos avisos para a temperatura  que toda a gente sabe que na teoria existem mas nunca são emitidos...
Aliás, é até tabu falar em avisos em relação à temperatura nos Açores, quanto mais falar em neve no Pico da Vara, na Caldeira de Guilherme Moniz, no Caldeirão ou no Pico Timão...


----------



## Açor (2 Fev 2021 às 14:41)

Miguel48 disse:


> Não entendo é os critérios do IPMA para a queda de neve no Arquipélago. Porque razão preveem queda de neve para o pico a partir dos 1100 metros e também não preveem para aqui? Sendo que o Pico da Vara tem 1103 metros e a nossa ilha é bem maior que a do Pico logo retém mais frio.



A queda de neve, tem mais a ver com a temperatura em altitude. Claro que quanto maior for a altitude mais rarefeito o ar está. Por exemplo, se chove com temperaturas negativas, não existe frio em altitude para desencadear a ocorrência da mesma.

A probabilidade de ocorrer neve até aos 5º positivos, por exemplo,  varia com a humidade, ou seja, quanto mais seco o ar estiver, melhor.
Por outro lado, as temperaturas aos 500 e 850hPa não têm em conta os cálculos da temperatura à superfície e humidade, daí a previsão das cotas não poder ser levada à risca, uma vez que são apenas probabilidades.

Por último, para o IPMA, a única montanha dos Açores capaz de merecer uma previsão mais elaborada nesse aspecto é a montanha do Pico (devido obviamente à sua altitude,) daí todas as restantes estarem remetidas à sua própria sorte.


----------



## Azathoth (2 Fev 2021 às 14:47)

As previsões metereológicas do IPMA e principalmente nos media em geral simplificam em demasia. Não têm em conta o microclima das ilhas. Essa simplificação no continente até pode resultar mas nas ilhas não.
No telejornal um gaijo ouve: amanhã temperatura na Madeira 14-21ºC. Céu limpo e vento fraco.

E eu: no Funchal? Em que zona? Que altitude? O Funchal vai do mar até ao Pico do Areeiro. E as outras zonas da ilha?


----------



## Açor (2 Fev 2021 às 15:11)

Azathoth disse:


> As previsões metereológicas do IPMA e principalmente nos media em geral simplificam em demasia. Não têm em conta o microclima das ilhas. Essa simplificação no continente até pode resultar mas nas ilhas não.
> No telejornal um gaijo ouve: amanhã temperatura na Madeira 14-21ºC. Céu limpo e vento fraco.
> 
> E eu: no Funchal? Em que zona? Que altitude? O Funchal vai do mar até ao Pico do Areeiro. E as outras zonas da ilha?



Pois, é a tal coisa...

Por exemplo quando começam os primeiros nevões na Madeira e nos Açores logo vemos a comunicação social  noticiar constantemente os mesmos locais onde a mesma se fez sentir...e não passa disso!

Toda a gente sabe que a montanha do Pico e o Areeiro são locais de eleição para a queda de neve...contudo existem outras serras e altitudes tão propícias ao elemento branco como as anteriores, quer nos Açores ou na Madeira, mas nunca ninguém fala disto, sem serem os próprios locais!

No caso de São Miguel por exemplo, (de onde noticio) quase nunca ninguém fala da ocorrência de neve no Pico da vara, sem ser sempre na Barrosa, Monte Escuro, Pico Bartolomeu, Salto do Cavalo ou na Cordilheira das Sete Cidades, sabendo que o mesmo Pico da Vara tem o dobro da altitude das restantes atrás mencionadas!

Enfim, mas ainda bem que o Pico da vara é completamente inóspito, e  inacessível!  E ainda bem que é desabitado. O Pico da montanha do Pico (até meio caminho) também deveria ser. Gosto de picos selvagens!


----------



## Miguel48 (2 Fev 2021 às 15:21)

Açor disse:


> Pois, é a tal coisa...
> 
> Por exemplo quando começam os primeiros nevões na Madeira e nos Açores logo vemos a comunicação social  noticiar constantemente os mesmos locais onde a mesma se fez sentir...e não passa disso!
> 
> ...


Eu pessoalmente acredito que no Pico da Vara caia neve todos os invernos e mais do que uma vez. Nevar não significa acumular. O problema é que é impossivel estar alguém no topo do pico da vara para o testemunhar ou provar.


----------



## Açor (2 Fev 2021 às 16:33)

Miguel48 disse:


> Eu pessoalmente acredito que no Pico da Vara caia neve todos os invernos e mais do que uma vez. Nevar não significa acumular. O problema é que é impossivel estar alguém no topo do pico da vara para o testemunhar ou provar.



Cheguei a entrevistar pessoas do concelho da Povoação e do Nordeste há mais de 10 anos, e quase todas reiteram o mesmo : que o Pico da Vara fica branco quando o frio é mais intenso. A Comunicação social é que nem se dá ao trabalho de ir ao Nordeste à procura de ver neve quando pra isso existe a montanha do Pico. 
Algarvia, Feteira Pequena, Lomba do Alcaide e outras mais próximas do sopé da mesma montanha testemunham  a neve no seu cume.
Se o Pico da Vara fosse mais acessível como é a montanha do Pico e outras altitudes da  Madeira, já tínhamos a Comunicação social fazendo referência ao mesmo, mas como não é, só os locais têm conhecimento


----------



## Miguel48 (2 Fev 2021 às 16:43)

Açor disse:


> Cheguei a entrevistar pessoas do concelho da Povoação e do Nordeste há mais de 10 anos, e quase todas reiteram o mesmo : que o Pico da Vara fica branco quando o frio é mais intenso. A Comunicação social é que nem se dá ao trabalho de ir ao Nordeste à procura de ver neve quando pra isso existe a montanha do Pico.
> Algarvia, Feteira Pequena, Lomba do Alcaide e outras mais próximas do sopé da mesma montanha testemunham  a neve no seu cume.
> Se o Pico da Vara fosse mais acessível como é a montanha do Pico e outras altitudes da  Madeira, já tínhamos a Comunicação social fazendo referência ao mesmo, mas como não é, só os locais têm conhecimento


Aí está uma prova daquilo que sempre pensei. Neva nos Açores, além do Pico


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Fev 2021 às 17:52)

Boas pessoal 

Por aqui temos tido um início de Fevereiro frio e chuvoso ... 

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes por aqui apesar de serem de curta duração ... 

Tempo bipolar pois logo a seguir à chuva vem o chamado sol invernal ... Sol mas o frio continua a ser dominante ...


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2021 às 19:12)

Fim do dia com Cbs ao longe.


----------



## Açor (2 Fev 2021 às 20:01)

Miguel48 disse:


> Aí está uma prova daquilo que sempre pensei. Neva nos Açores, além do Pico


Sempre nevou... Não é de agora...
Estava bonito se toda a gente fosse pela comunicação social...

Tanto que a nível de logística sai mais barato para a RTP AÇORES fazer propaganda da neve no Pico, do que ter que se deslocar ao nordeste da ilha, e escalar o Pico da Vara sem guia para fazer reportar queda de neve a 1105 metros de altitude por entre caminhos sinuosos e declivosos no meio do mato e afins..


----------



## Miguel48 (3 Fev 2021 às 10:36)

Bom dia. Por aqui depois de uma noite com muita chuva e vento o dia amanheceu frio e com sol. 9 graus ás 8h30 da manhã.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (3 Fev 2021 às 17:24)

Por volta das 11 horas fui à casa da montanha a cerca de 1200 m de altitude e apenas vestígios de granizo e nada de neve, muita humidade e muito frio com vento.


----------



## Açor (3 Fev 2021 às 19:34)

Alguma queda de granizo aqui pela zona oriental de São Miguel mas nada de outro mundo...

Ontem pelo Forecast Weather e Free Meteo o Pico da Vara registava 5º C às 00h 

Não sei até que ponto as temperaturas dessas mesmas estações são fidedignas.

Ora, sabendo que a estação mais próxima da mesma altitude situa-se a uma cota de 800-900 m, logo no cume talvez estivesse  um ou dois graus abaixo desse mesmo valor, o que provavelmente deve ter propiciado alguma eventual queda de neve, ainda que desconhecida...


----------



## Miguel48 (4 Fev 2021 às 11:18)

Bom dia. Manhã fria com 8 graus.


----------



## Azathoth (4 Fev 2021 às 14:17)

Neve 'fecha' acessos ao Areeiro e à Achada do Teixeira — DNOTICIAS.PT

Neve voltou a cair nos pontos mais altos da Madeira — DNOTICIAS.PT


----------



## Azathoth (4 Fev 2021 às 14:19)




----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2021 às 13:16)

Algumas fotos da neve nas montanhas da Madeira:










Mais algumas na página. 

Fonte


----------



## Azathoth (5 Fev 2021 às 14:02)

Às 13h de hoje no Pico do Areeiro, -1,2ºC.Entretanto parece que a estação da Bica da Cana pifou.

E à mesma hora no Funchal (observatório) 12,1ºC apenas.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (8 Fev 2021 às 17:21)

A previsão a 240 horas para os açores é um sonho, mas como todos os sonhos, ele se desfaz. O SGE tira e põe já à vários dias para a mesma altura. Sonhar ainda não paga imposto. Vamos esperar.


----------



## lserpa (8 Fev 2021 às 17:46)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> A previsão a 240 horas para os açores é um sonho, mas como todos os sonhos, ele se desfaz. O SGE tira e põe já à vários dias para a mesma altura. Sonhar ainda não paga imposto. Vamos esperar.



Nem a 3 dias confio...  já é muito ano a virar frangos 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## srr (8 Fev 2021 às 17:54)

Nem eu . ás vezes nem a 1 dia - Confio


----------



## Açor (8 Fev 2021 às 22:23)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> A previsão a 240 horas para os açores é um sonho, mas como todos os sonhos, ele se desfaz. O SGE tira e põe já à vários dias para a mesma altura. Sonhar ainda não paga imposto. Vamos esperar.



Há um ditado popular antigo que diz assim:

"A dois dias de Fevereiro, sobe ao outeiro: se a candelária chorar, está o Inverno a chegar; se a candelária sorrir, está o Inverno para vir"!


----------



## lserpa (8 Fev 2021 às 22:30)

Açor disse:


> Há um ditado popular antigo que diz assim:
> 
> "A dois dias de Fevereiro, sobe ao outeiro: se a candelária chorar, está o Inverno a chegar; se a candelária sorrir, está o Inverno para vir"!



Muito bom 
Essa foi que nem ginjas! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel48 (9 Fev 2021 às 12:22)

Bom dia.  O modelo de sonho vai e vem, vai e vem. Mas quase a certeza que no dia certo não vai vir.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (9 Fev 2021 às 17:27)

O freemeteo já prevê saraiva ou neve acima dos 1000 metros aqui no pico. Continua a ser um sonho, a ver vamos.


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2021 às 20:14)

Vento, vento e mais vento.







Ondulação em pés hoje de manhã/início da tarde.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (11 Fev 2021 às 09:07)

O sge com esta saída para os acores!!!!!! avariou. O sonho continua.


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2021 às 09:55)




----------



## Joaquim Coelho (14 Fev 2021 às 02:01)

Parece-me que vamos teruma semana com algum frio e possível queda de neve nos pontos mais altos de algumas ilhas e espero sentir alguns flocos aqui no pico.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Fev 2021 às 17:21)

Por aqui neste Carnaval diferente e caseiro tivemos bastante vento e alguma chuva pontualmente forte ... 

No dia de hoje assistimos a uma melhoria considerável do estado do tempo com sol e bom tempo ... 

Mas tanto ontem como anteontem tivemos bastante vento e chuva por aqui ...


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (15 Fev 2021 às 19:35)

Por volta das 11 horas estive na casa da montanha e cairam alguns flocos de neve, faltou precipitação.  Esta sexta e sábado penso que será melhor, estará mais frio e mais precipitação.


----------



## lserpa (16 Fev 2021 às 10:02)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Por volta das 11 horas estive na casa da montanha e cairam alguns flocos de neve, faltou precipitação.  Esta sexta e sábado penso que será melhor, estará mais frio e mais precipitação.



Mediste a temperatura? 
Seria fixe medir a temperatura aos 1200m. 
Mas a essa cota a temperatura devia estar bem próxima dos 0,0° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tudo muito seco... 10:00h

Vi ontem nas redes sociais alguém muito conhecido que dizia estar -15°c no topo da montanha. Um autêntico disparate... 
Se tirasse metade desse valor seria mais credível.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (16 Fev 2021 às 11:52)

lserpa disse:


> Mediste a temperatura?
> Seria fixe medir a temperatura aos 1200m.
> Mas a essa cota a temperatura devia estar bem próxima dos 0,0°
> 
> ...


Acredito que seja verdade. A minha casa está a 50 m de altitude e a temperatura era de 13 graus, se a 1200 m estiver a 0 a 2300 pode bem estar a 15 negativos. Sexta e sábado está previsto mais frio e com mais precipitação.


----------



## lserpa (16 Fev 2021 às 11:58)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Acredito que seja verdade. A minha casa está a 50 m de altitude e a temperatura era de 13 graus, se a 1200 m estiver a 0 a 2300 pode bem estar a 15 negativos. Sexta e sábado está previsto mais frio e com mais precipitação.



Não é possível  e o tefigrama que coloquei, o registo meteorológico das 10:00 da base das lajes, mostra os -15° aos 3 mil e tal metros. -15 aos 2200, seria um nevão épico em todas as ilhas em locais nunca antes vistos  
Pelo que vejo no tefigrama, a temperatura seria ~ -7/-8° não menos que isso. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azathoth (16 Fev 2021 às 14:07)

Muita neblina no Funchal. Tempo de leste com muita poeira no ar, visibilidade ao longe quase nula. Mas a temperatura até nem subiu muito.


----------



## Azathoth (16 Fev 2021 às 16:41)

Poeiras de África fazem diminuir visibilidade na Região até quinta-feira — DNOTICIAS.PT


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2021 às 19:46)

Azathoth disse:


> Muita neblina no Funchal. Tempo de leste com muita poeira no ar, visibilidade ao longe quase nula. Mas a temperatura até nem subiu muito.





Azathoth disse:


> Poeiras de África fazem diminuir visibilidade na Região até quinta-feira — DNOTICIAS.PT



Imagem do satélite Terra, às 12h34 de hoje, resolução 250m






Outra imagem aqui.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (17 Fev 2021 às 17:33)

A 48 horas o sge prevê neve a cotas baixas, vai ser uma sexta e sábado com correria para o Planalto da ilha do pico. Se se conrfirmar São Jorge vai ser uma linda paisagem para São Roque do pico


----------



## Miguel48 (18 Fev 2021 às 10:18)

Bom dia. 
Céu nublado e algum vento por aqui. Temperatura à pouco de 14º graus. Próximos dias o IPMA prevê granizo e apenas neve no sábado acima dos 900 m para o Pico, será que não neva em mais ilhas? o Mountain Forcast prevê neve noutras ilhas também


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (18 Fev 2021 às 10:20)

O IPMA já prevê a cota de neve nos 900 metros, O planalto do pico deve ficar branco. Assim espero.


----------



## lserpa (18 Fev 2021 às 10:20)

Miguel48 disse:


> Bom dia.
> Céu nublado e algum vento por aqui. Temperatura à pouco de 14º graus. Próximos dias o IPMA prevê granizo e apenas neve no sábado acima dos 900 m para o Pico, será que não neva em mais ilhas? o Mountain Forcast prevê neve noutras ilhas também



É provável, o Americano está muito favorável, o Europeu é mais cauteloso.

Pelo americano neva nas ilhas mais altas.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (18 Fev 2021 às 10:23)

O IPMA já prevê a cota de neve nos 900 metros, O planalto do pico deve ficar branco. Assim espero.


Miguel48 disse:


> Bom dia.
> Céu nublado e algum vento por aqui. Temperatura à pouco de 14º graus. Próximos dias o IPMA prevê granizo e apenas neve no sábado acima dos 900 m para o Pico, será que não neva em mais ilhas? o Mountain Forcast prevê neve noutras ilhas também


Penso que São Jorge tem pontos que ultrapassam os 1100 metros e o Faial também. Não sei porque que o IPMA só prevê neve para o pico. enfim eles é que sabem. Mas tenho a certeza, se as previsões não falharem, vou ver São Jorge com neve de minha casa.


----------



## lserpa (18 Fev 2021 às 10:28)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> O IPMA já prevê a cota de neve nos 900 metros, O planalto do pico deve ficar branco. Assim espero.
> 
> Penso que São Jorge tem pontos que ultrapassam os 1100 metros e o Faial também. Não sei porque que o IPMA só prevê neve para o pico. enfim eles é que sabem. Mas tenho a certeza, se as previsões não falharem, vou ver São Jorge com neve de minha casa.



O Faial 1043m e São Jorge 1053, se falhei, foi por um ou 2 metros 

Lá está, o IPMA já se estendeu ao comprido várias vezes, estão a ser cautelosos hahah...

E o IPMA trabalha em cima do ECM, daí advém a menor probabilidade. 
Pelo ecm, poderá ocorrer neve nestas duas ilhas, mas certamente será uma neve bem molhada e sem acumulação.

Por isso, estou do lado do GFS hahaha, este aqui para o Faial baixa o freezing level para os 900 e tal metros.

Daria mais ou menos para neve acima dos 800m. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel48 (18 Fev 2021 às 10:33)

No Pico da Vara acredito que caia qualquer coisa


----------



## lserpa (18 Fev 2021 às 10:35)

Miguel48 disse:


> No Pico da Vara acredito que caia qualquer coisa



A probabilidade é menor, mas existe. O FL é um pouco mais elevado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (18 Fev 2021 às 10:40)

lserpa disse:


> O Faial 1043m e São Jorge 1053, se falhei, foi por um ou 2 metros
> 
> Lá está, o IPMA já se estendeu ao comprido várias vezes, estão a ser cautelosos hahah...
> 
> ...


Bom Seria a previsão do SGE, este mete a cota de neve acima dos 600 metros, mas é preciso ver a humidade


----------



## Miguel48 (18 Fev 2021 às 10:43)

Onde posso ver essa previsão do SGE?


----------



## lserpa (18 Fev 2021 às 10:53)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Bom Seria a previsão do SGE, este mete a cota de neve acima dos 600 metros, mas é preciso ver a humidade



O factor marítimo dificilmente deixará isso acontecer... 
No Pico a história é um pouco diferente, pois tem mais área nas cotas mencionadas no modelo, há uma maior “agregação” de frio. 
Já foi comprovado várias vezes em eventos anteriores. E este que certamente não ficará atrás 

Tudo dependerá mesmo do FZg level. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (18 Fev 2021 às 11:00)

Miguel48 disse:


> Onde posso ver essa previsão do SGE?


No meteoforum, na barra onde aparece uma casa carregas e leva-te para uma janela de meteo.pt aí carregas na previsão e escolhes GFS Portugal aí aparece o mapa de portugal com as ilhas e escolhes a ilha que quiseres


----------



## lserpa (18 Fev 2021 às 11:43)

Se querem ficar com os olhos em bico, olhem para os meteogramas das 06am 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (18 Fev 2021 às 11:50)

Bom dia, 

Se os modelos não se alterarem muito (espero que não!) acredito que vamos ter surpresas em várias ilhas, espero que a terceira esteja incluída nessa lotaria. 
Como sempre o GFS é bastante generoso, o que nunca se verifica.... uma regra empírica é adicionar cerca de 350 a 400m às cotas previstas pelo GFS... 
Vamos ver o que acontece, mas tenho esperança!


----------



## lserpa (18 Fev 2021 às 11:52)

Hazores disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Se os modelos não se alterarem muito (espero que não!) acredito que vamos ter surpresas em várias ilhas, espero que a terceira esteja incluída nessa lotaria.
> Como sempre o GFS é bastante generoso, o que nunca se verifica.... uma regra empírica é adicionar cerca de 350 a 400m às cotas previstas pelo GFS...
> Vamos ver o que acontece, mas tenho esperança!



Exatamente, o factor oceano é muito poderoso! 
Por isso não se eludam demasiado 

O Pico está naturalmente garantido, as restantes, vamos vendo. 
Possa que calhe 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (18 Fev 2021 às 11:56)

Miguel48 disse:


> Onde posso ver essa previsão do SGE?



Miguel, pelas cotas previstas desta vez, as maiores serras de São Miguel (excluindo obviamente o Pico da Vara) poderão registar queda de neve, no seu cume.

Portanto, aí pelos teus lados quem sabe se a Serra de Água de Pau poderá trazer novidades este inverno. O último grande nevão penso que foi em 2009, salvo erro.

Até Graciosa, Santa Maria e Corvo registam cotas baixas para este evento, mas claro que para estas será mais difícil reterem frio.

Mais importante do que as cotas previstas pelo GFS será a percentagem de humidade prevista. Quanto mais seco estiver o ar em altitude, melhor!


----------



## Açor (18 Fev 2021 às 12:02)

lserpa disse:


> Exatamente, o factor oceano é muito poderoso!
> Por isso não se eludam demasiado
> 
> O Pico está naturalmente garantido, as restantes, vamos vendo.
> ...



Sim, o Pico sem dúvida desta vez será pintado de branco.

As restantes ilhas, vamos com cautela, mas na minha opinião a entrada de Norte deveria ser ainda mais acentuada...


----------



## lserpa (18 Fev 2021 às 12:04)

Açor disse:


> Sim, o Pico sem dúvida desta vez será pintado de branco.
> 
> As restantes ilhas, vamos com cautela, mas na minha opinião a entrada de Norte deveria ser ainda mais acentuada...



Sim, e pelo ECM seria um “quase” fail.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel48 (18 Fev 2021 às 12:26)

Açor disse:


> Sim, o Pico sem dúvida desta vez será pintado de branco.
> 
> As restantes ilhas, vamos com cautela, mas na minha opinião a entrada de Norte deveria ser ainda mais acentuada...


Posso estar enganado mas penso que em S. Jorge vai ser dificil por ser uma ilha "magra", nas outras pode haver alguma esperança. Refiro-me ao Faial, Terceira e S. Miguel, para além do Pico como é natural


----------



## Miguel48 (18 Fev 2021 às 12:29)

Açor disse:


> Sim, o Pico sem dúvida desta vez será pintado de branco.
> 
> As restantes ilhas, vamos com cautela, mas na minha opinião a entrada de Norte deveria ser ainda mais acentuada...


Posso estar enganado mas penso que em S. Jorge vai ser dificil por ser uma ilha "magra", nas outras pode haver alguma esperança. Refiro-me ao Faial, Terceira e S. Miguel, para além do Pico como é natural


----------



## Azathoth (18 Fev 2021 às 13:02)

Se cair neve partilhem fotos!


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Fev 2021 às 16:24)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui temos assistido a um progressivo agravamento do estado do tempo especialmente no que ao vento diz respeito ... O céu também está cada vez mais escuro e espera-se uma carga de água a qualquer momento ... A pressão atmosférica também parece me estar a descer ...

Nota para um episódio por volta das 13 e 45 onde levantou se um vento anormal por aqui com uma intensidade fortíssima ... Parecia uma cena do Apocalypse Now ... No que parece me ter sido um fenómeno localizado de vento intenso ...

Espera-nos tempos interessantes no que à meteorologia diz respeito ...

Edit (15:27) - Levantou-se mais uma vez o vento com rajadas muito fortes ...

Edit 2 (15:31) - E eis que começam a cair os primeiros pingos de chuva ... como se diz na gíria popular ... Vem ai molho ...


----------



## Helinho (18 Fev 2021 às 17:06)

Boa tarde,

Aqui na freguesia Maia, zona da Ribeira grande, o vento está moderado mas de vez enquando cada rajada de vento que assusta. 

Para amanhã, qual é a probabilidade de trovoada?

Obrigada,
Hélio


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2021 às 19:29)

Bem que podia haver mais frio mais perto da superfície.

Muita ventania ao longo da atmosfera. Neste tipo de eventos tendem a aparecer alguns Cbs jeitosos.

Alguma esperança em ver granizo. Neve só deve ser para ocidente.

Trovoada? Se ocorrer deverá ser breve.


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2021 às 19:40)

Não é desta que vou fazer bonecos de neve para a avenida. Algum dia.


----------



## lserpa (18 Fev 2021 às 20:07)

Orion disse:


> Não é desta que vou fazer bonecos de neve para a avenida. Algum dia.


 
Havia de ser engraçado, havia... 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel48 (18 Fev 2021 às 22:34)

Orion disse:


> Não é desta que vou fazer bonecos de neve para a avenida. Algum dia.


----------



## Miguel48 (18 Fev 2021 às 22:35)

Mas quem sabe se não poderás fazer no Pico da Vara


----------



## Afgdr (19 Fev 2021 às 01:22)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuvisco e vento moderado. Caíram uns aguaceiros a partir do final da tarde.

Avizinham-se uns dias frios e aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo, eventualmente de neve a cotas elevadas.

Deixo aqui um resumo das cotas mínimas de neve previstas segundo o GFS para os Açores.







Seguem-se as acumulações de neve previstas para os pontos mais elevados de algumas ilhas segundo o Mountain Forecast.









Cumprimentos,
André


----------



## Afgdr (19 Fev 2021 às 03:26)

O IPMA mantém a previsão de neve apenas para a Ilha do Pico, acima da cota dos 1100 metros (aumento de 200 metros relativamente à previsão do dia 18/02). São esperados aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo e, por vezes, acompanhados de trovoada para todas as ilhas.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2021 às 09:31)

Muita nebulosidade alta por aqui. Esperar para ver a intensidade da linha de instabilidade.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2021 às 11:14)

FL


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (19 Fev 2021 às 12:11)

Neste momento 11 graus em São Roque do Pico.


----------



## lserpa (19 Fev 2021 às 12:15)

A temperatura tem andado bem oscilante aqui pela Horta.

A mínima até agora foi de 10,7°, e agora a temperatura marca 11,8° na minha estação.
Já leva um acumulado de 10mm e uma rajada máxima de 70km/h.

A temperatura no alto do cabouco é de 5,8° e a  baixar. (850m) 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## PEAT88 (19 Fev 2021 às 13:14)

Foi agravado o aviso meteorológico relativo à precipitação nas Zonas Montanhosas da Madeira. Aviso este que estará em vigor entre as 03 e as 09 da manhã do dia 20/02.

Apenas uma coincidência: assinala-se amanhã o 11º aniversário do temporal de 20 de Fevereiro de 2010 na Madeira. Curiosamente nesse trágico evento o "grosso" da precipitação também ocorreu na madrugada do dia 20/02. (Nota: é apenas uma coincidência, pois felizmente para todos nós a precipitação prevista para a próxima madrugada é apenas e somente uma normal chuva de inverno) 

Saudações meteorológicas !


----------



## lserpa (19 Fev 2021 às 13:39)

Novo update Faial.

Mínima na minha estação de 9,9 15mm acumulados.

Alto do cabouco segue com 4,8°


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (19 Fev 2021 às 14:01)

Neste momento sigo com 10.5 em São Roque do Pico. Chove bem com vento


----------



## lserpa (19 Fev 2021 às 14:04)

Estação Mosteiro, ilha das Flores 5,2° mínima. 
Estação a 300m de altitude.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (19 Fev 2021 às 14:15)

9.8 neste momento. Continua a chover com a humidade em 92%.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2021 às 15:17)

Iso 0 ainda nos ~1500 metros. O ar seco perto da superfície deve ter inviabilizado alguma precipitação.








Orion disse:


> FL



Já chegou aos 2.8º.

Novamente, é pena que nas próximas horas não haja uma circulação mais intensa para trazer mais frio.


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Fev 2021 às 15:28)

Boa Tarde a todos

Aqui por Angra temos um dia de chuva normal e nota se de facto mais frio (8 graus por aqui ) 

Apesar do tempo nublado as coisas estão bem mais calmas que ontem até ver ...

O vento diminuiu drasticamente de intensidade ...

Nota para alguns relatos no norte da ilha onde as condições meteorológicas extremas foram ainda mais severas especialmente no que ao vento diz respeito ...

Devido à pandemia e às restrições inerentes a esta não temos este ano as tradicionais fotos do estado do mar na zona dos Biscoitos ...

Mas imagino que com estas condições o mar deve estar também bem animado ...


----------



## Helinho (19 Fev 2021 às 15:32)

Boa tarde,

Vento moderado com rajadas fortes aqui em ponta delgada. Começou a chover. Esperando o granizo e trovoada mas até agora.....

Obrigado,
Hélio


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Fev 2021 às 16:37)

E de repente voltou o vento e a chuva por aqui ... Impressionante o assobio que se ouve fruto do vento forte ... É de facto incrível como tudo muda de repente nestas ilhas


----------



## Hazores (19 Fev 2021 às 16:44)

Como o @Wessel1985 disse de repente levantou-se um vendaval e chuva com a temperatura a cair...


----------



## Afgdr (19 Fev 2021 às 17:36)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento, caem uns pingos na Lagoa e o vento sopra fraco.

Estive por PDL das 12h às 16h, e foi bem notória a descida da temperatura do ar, após uns aguaceiros fortes puxados a vento. De vez em quando, sentiam-se umas rajadas fortes.


----------



## Helinho (19 Fev 2021 às 17:42)

Não sei quem foi o autor da foto, mas retirado da página do facebook da Câmara Municipal de Angra do Heroísmo.

"Informação Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil

Devido à queda de eucalipto de grande porte, a Canada do Capitão Mor encontra-se encerrada ao trânsito no troço superior, até aos trabalhos de remoção e limpeza estarem concluídos."


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 23:41)

Recordando a razão do *aviso laranja de precipitação* para as *Regiões Montanhosas da Madeira*: a passagem da frente entre as *3h e as 9h* tem potencial para quase *90 mm* acumulados em *6 horas*:









Em especial na* parte ocidental* da Ilha da Madeira.


----------



## Hawk (19 Fev 2021 às 23:44)

Madeira, Lombo da Terça, *vento médio* de 80.6 km/h na última hora.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 02:50)

Actualização do aviso de precipitação para a Costa Sul da ilha da Madeira: laranja com início daqui a pouco (3h).


----------



## PedroN (20 Fev 2021 às 03:28)

Boas! Neste momento, pela zona oeste (Calheta), o tempo está muito calmo, sem chuva e o vento parou de soprar por completo. Vamos ver o que nos reserva as próximas horas.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 04:37)

PedroN disse:


> Boas! Neste momento, pela zona oeste (Calheta), o tempo está muito calmo, sem chuva e o vento parou de soprar por completo. Vamos ver o que nos reserva as próximas horas.



Está quase a chegar a frente:


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2021 às 04:48)

Nas regiões montanhosas da ilha da Madeira a chuva já se faz sentir com intensidade.

34,4mm no Areeiro nas últimas 3h.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2021 às 09:17)

Muita chuva na Madeira durante a madrugada.

Destaque para os *81.6mm *no Areeiro até ao momento. 

Das 5h às 6h foi quando ocorreram os acumulados horários mais significativos: 

*29.5mm* no Monte. *48.1mm* em 2 horas.
*27.5mm* em Santa Catarina.
*21.6mm* no Funchal.


----------



## lserpa (20 Fev 2021 às 09:23)

Bom dia .
Hoje de manhã ao sair de casa. Parece que houve uma pequena inversão.

O evento aos níveis baixos foi interessante 
Aos 850m a tempera não baixou dos 2,3° aqui pelo Faial. 

Com 0° no Cabeço Gordo, não nevava, mas caía sleet. 
Faltava ali qualquer coisa, parecia até que a neve descongelava e voltava a congelar.

Faltou algo aqui...







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azathoth (20 Fev 2021 às 10:16)

Madrugada de chuva abundante nas zonas altas do Funchal fez emitir aviso vermelho — DNOTICIAS.PT

Queda de árvore encerra Estrada das Carreiras (jm-madeira.pt)

Manhã agitada para os bombeiros devido a derrocadas e queda de árvores no Funchal (jm-madeira.pt)

Apartamento inundou de madrugada devido ao mau tempo (jm-madeira.pt)

Estrada cedeu em Câmara de Lobos (jm-madeira.pt)


----------



## Azathoth (20 Fev 2021 às 10:22)

Mas neste momento no Funchal não chove.


----------



## meko60 (20 Fev 2021 às 11:42)

https://www.flightradar24.com/SWT130/26de1aea

Aterrar hoje no Funchal não está fácil.


----------



## Azathoth (20 Fev 2021 às 12:21)

Chuva com alguma intensidade no Funchal. No radar parece que vem chuva da boa novamente.




my steam url link


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 13:12)

Parece que a maior parte da frente já passou:


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2021 às 19:08)

Este evento (de frio) encaminha-se para o fim mas o próximo aparenta ser mais interessante.






A ciclogénese explosiva associada está no seu início.


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2021 às 20:42)

Iso 0º nos 780 metros (SM)


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2021 às 20:45)

Para (a estação IPMA d)o Corvo...


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2021 às 21:42)

GFS (1º valor da direita)  saída operacional

Escrito isto...

Horta







Angra






PDL


----------



## PEAT88 (20 Fev 2021 às 22:09)

Funchal, 13ºC
Chuva volta a cair de forma moderada.
A avaliar pela imagem de radar, deveremos ter alguma chuva ao longo da noite.


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2021 às 22:36)

Este evento, <3 dias antes






Este evento vs próximo











Comparativamente,...






... o GFS aparenta, por breves instantes, indicar mais frio que o IFS:






Seria desilusão ter 2 eventos quase idênticos. Algumas estações da rede regional chegaram a 1.xº. Ao menos que chegassem a <0º 






Esperar para ver.


----------



## PedroN (20 Fev 2021 às 22:46)

Zona oeste também com aguaceiros, por vezes, moderados. Há pouco pareceu-me ver um clarão.


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2021 às 22:51)

~925hPa


----------



## lserpa (20 Fev 2021 às 23:13)

Relativamente a este último evento, a humidade elevada não permitiu a queda de neve nas ilhas de maior cota (excepto Pico)
Foram feitas várias medições por mim e por um amigo, em ilhas diferentes, nomeadamente aqui no Faial, cabeço Gordo, e São Miguel, Pico da Vara.

Em todas as leituras, efectuadas com uma estação PCE, a humidade variou entre os 89% e os 100%. A temperatura variou entre os +0 e os 3,1° no Cabeço Gordo,(noite de ontem e dia de Hoje)  e entre os 1,8 e os 3,2 ° no Pico da Vara (dia de hoje). 

A precipitação ocorreu de forma líquida e sólida, sleet e graupel? ocasional. 
Não se verificou a ocorrência de água neve nem flocos de neve. 

Conclusão, a humidade impediu a ocorrência de precipitação em forma de neve abaixo da ISO0, desta vez o IPMA acertou em cheio. 
Colaboração do [mention]Azorean Storm Buster [/mention]Anticiclone dos Açores.
























Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Afgdr (21 Fev 2021 às 00:11)

Boa noite!

Hoje, o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros, em geral, fracos. Durante a madrugada, caíram alguns aguaceiros acompanhados de granizo.

Ontem, dia 19/02, a mínima mais baixa registada nas EMAs do IPMA foi *7,6ºC* na Horta.


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2021 às 05:01)

Time-lapse do evento Karim no arquipélago da Madeira:


----------



## lserpa (21 Fev 2021 às 11:27)

Entretanto à sombra do radar, estamos assim:
Até quando é que o IPMA vai considerar o RADAR da Terceira “material Classificado”? 










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azathoth (21 Fev 2021 às 11:44)

Neve cobre pontos mais altos da Madeira — DNOTICIAS.PT


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2021 às 13:55)




----------



## Afgdr (21 Fev 2021 às 19:10)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto (o típico tempo de capacete dos Açores ) e vento fraco. Têm caído alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Todo o arquipélago estará, a partir de amanhã, sob aviso amarelo:









Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi registada no Pico, *7,5ºC*.


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2021 às 20:01)

GFS a destruir as expectativas que inicialmente criou.






Corvo, ISO 0 (m)


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2021 às 09:54)

Orion disse:


> GFS a destruir as expectativas que inicialmente criou.



GFSádico










---






Esta madrugada:


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2021 às 10:05)

Orion disse:


> GFSádico


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2021 às 10:29)

~850 hPa







~500hPa






Ao menos nesta variável o aldrabão é outro


----------



## rozzo (22 Fev 2021 às 11:39)

Não vale a pena tanto sofrimento 
Por mais fria que seja a massa de ar, nos níveis baixos vai sempre ser brutalmente suavizada, e húmida, nessa região...

O que acontece quase sempre, é que mesmo com cotas "teoricamente" baixas, o regime de precipitação é sempre muito "confuso". E o mais frequente é acabar por mesmo a cotas baixas ser uma mistura de graupel, sleet, granizo, etc., e raramente se conseguir observar neve "pura". 

E atenção que o próprio GFS tem um viés na modelação destas massas de ar polar marítimas. Basta comparar previsões VS observações da humidade relativa aos 2m, para ver que esta está sempre estimada por baixo no GFS nestas situações.
Quer isto dizer que a própria cota de neve prevista pelo GFS está sempre estimada por baixo, e que ainda temos piores condições do que ele aparenta modelar.


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2021 às 12:24)

Orion disse:


>



Acho que nunca tinha visto um ligeiro risco de neve para o G. Ocidental 
Vou olhar para as próximas saídas com olhos de ver em vez da habitual “diagonal”


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel48 (22 Fev 2021 às 13:25)

Cá para mim vai acontecer o mesmo que no sábado, neve só no Pico.


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2021 às 14:22)

Miguel48 disse:


> Cá para mim vai acontecer o mesmo que no sábado, neve só no Pico.



É muito provável que só ocorra no Pico.

O que difere substancialmente do último evento, é a humidade relativa. No evento anterior era de ~90% e neste evento, a humidade rondará os 60/70%. 
O Fz Level previsto pelo ECM para as ilhas ocidentais é de 1000masl e os 1200mals e o Snow Line entre os 500 e os 800m no melhor período. 
A precipitação será mais escassa. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2021 às 15:51)




----------



## Miguel48 (22 Fev 2021 às 15:55)

Para grupo oriental apesar do frio desta vez o mountain forcast prevê bom tempo


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (22 Fev 2021 às 17:52)

Amanhã, ao final da tarde vou até à montanha, talvez não tenha muita gente desta vez, penso que, como prevê-se menos humidade, a neve seja menos liquida.


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2021 às 19:11)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Amanhã, ao final da tarde vou até à montanha, talvez não tenha muita gente desta vez, penso que, como prevê-se menos humidade, a neve seja menos liquida.



A precipitação será fraca, mas se apanhar neve, tire umas fotos e partilhe aqui connosco  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2021 às 21:00)




----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2021 às 10:53)

GFSádico. A cortar até ao evento.


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2021 às 10:59)




----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2021 às 16:00)

Meus caros, está a nevar nas Flores.
Temperatura aos 300 na estação do Anticiclone dos Açores do Mosteiro Ilha das Flores.





Fotos da neve por:
Meteo a Ocidente 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2021 às 16:01)

Caros membros, menos humidade faz a sua 
graça 
Caro @Orion you nailed it! 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2021 às 16:19)

Fotos de Sérgio câmara FB
Meteo a Ocidente 




















E aqui, um caçador de neve bem equipado 




Deixa lá vestir isto porque está meio fresco 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (23 Fev 2021 às 16:24)

Essas fotos são a que altitude @lserpa ?


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2021 às 16:36)

N_Fig disse:


> Essas fotos são a que altitude @lserpa ?



914m 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2021 às 16:38)

Fotos equipa AA tiradas entre os 800 e 850m



















Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2021 às 16:44)

lserpa disse:


> Caros membros, menos humidade faz a sua
> graça
> Caro @Orion you nailed it!
> 
> ...



Não esperava nem sou competente a prever neve.

Uns poucos graus de diferença a 925hPa fazem muita diferença. Fizeram, em comparação com o anterior evento.


----------



## Miguel48 (23 Fev 2021 às 16:50)

Mais uma prova  o que faz nevar nos Açores não é o tamanho da ilha mas sim a latitude a que se encontra. Pois nas flores uma ilha tão pequena e com altitudes mais baixas neva muito mais que aqui em S. Miguel que é a maior e tem depois do Pico as montanhas mais altas.


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2021 às 17:00)

Miguel48 disse:


> Mais uma prova o que faz nevar nos Açores não é o tamanho da ilha mas sim a latitude a que se encontra.



No caso, é a longitude que ajuda.

Se o arquipélago estivesse a algumas centenas de quilómetros a oeste, a meteorologia seria bem mais agreste. Haveria mais neve, mais ciclogéneses explosivas e mais rios atmosféricos.


----------



## Miguel48 (23 Fev 2021 às 17:09)

Orion disse:


> No caso, é a longitude que ajuda.
> 
> Se o arquipélago estivesse a algumas centenas de quilómetros a oeste, a meteorologia seria bem mais agreste. Haveria mais neve, mais ciclogéneses explosivas e mais rios atmosféricos.


As Flores estão na "América" e nós aqui em S. Miguel estamos na "África".


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2021 às 17:20)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ira-fevereiro-2018.9678/pagina-17#post-656865


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2021 às 17:26)

Orion disse:


> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ira-fevereiro-2018.9678/pagina-17#post-656865



3,5° DP negativo. Faz toda a diferença 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Fev 2021 às 18:23)

Miguel48 disse:


> As Flores estão na "América" e nós aqui em S. Miguel estamos na "África".





Orion disse:


> Se o arquipélago estivesse a algumas centenas de quilómetros a oeste, a meteorologia seria bem mais agreste. Haveria mais neve, mais ciclogéneses explosivas e mais rios atmosféricos.


Os dados de precipitação anual das ilhas comprovam o que tem sido dito por aqui: 
*- Santa Cruz das Flores: 1642 mm
- Vila do Corvo: 1899 mm *
- Horta: 986 mm
- Velas: 1151 mm 
- Lajes do Pico: 1082 mm
- Angra do Heroísmo: 1086 mm
- Santa Cruz da Graciosa: 1025 mm
- Ponta Delgada: 972 mm
- Vila do Porto: 789 mm

É verdade que existe uma grande diferença entre as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental e as restantes ilhas no que toca à precipitação. Tem a ver com o anticiclone dos Açores e a sua posição ao longo do ano. Enquanto que as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental ainda levam com bastante atividade tempestuosa por terem menos influência do Anticiclone, as outras ilhas estão, de certa maneira, protegidas, e quanto mais a leste mais seco é o clima. Curiosamente, não só é mais seco o clima como também é mais quente, já que o Anticiclone dos Açores é um anticiclone sub-tropical.


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2021 às 19:23)

A minha estação nova é um tal bater recordes  
Mais um dia com mínimas quase recorde em plena cidade da Horta.

A sensação térmica está do caraças! 
Acabo de fazer o meu running e hoje mal deu para aquecer 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2021 às 19:44)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É verdade que existe uma grande diferença entre as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental e as restantes ilhas no que toca à precipitação. Tem a ver com o anticiclone dos Açores e a sua posição ao longo do ano. Enquanto que as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental ainda levam com bastante atividade tempestuosa por terem menos influência do Anticiclone, as outras ilhas estão, de certa maneira, protegidas, e quanto mais a leste mais seco é o clima. Curiosamente, não só é mais seco o clima como também é mais quente, já que o Anticiclone dos Açores é um anticiclone sub-tropical.








Sim, tendem a ser dos mais privilegiados em termos de neve. Mas também de vez em quando, como ocorreu no início de Outubro, há dias de humidade insuportável.

São preferências.


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2021 às 00:37)

A neve também já chegou aos pontos mais altos do Faial.

Estrada de acesso à Caldeira ~870m 












Temperatura na minha estação 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Fev 2021 às 12:58)

Resumo de ontem da minha estação 

** OBSERVAÇÃO DIÁRIA - ONTEM 2021-02-23
Matriz (Horta, Faial)

Temperatura: 7.5ºC a 13.3ºC
Sentiu-se: 0.2ºC a 11.0ºC
Humidade Média: 70.3%
Rajada Máxima: 60.5km/h
Total Chuva: 5.8mm

Registou-se também queda abundante de sleet na freguesia de Pedro Miguel ontem ao início da noite, tendo acumulado. Esse acumulado durou até de manhã.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Fotos @ Helius Horta 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Afgdr (24 Fev 2021 às 20:42)

Boa noite!

Hoje, o dia foi marcado por sol, após uma madrugada de aguaceiros. Neste momento, o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco.

A mínima mais baixa registada ontem (23/02) nas EMAs do IPMA foi *7,1ºC*, em Santa Cruz das Flores.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Fev 2021 às 21:54)

Mais umas fotos da neve nas Flores:

*Autoria:* Frederico Fournier









Local: Morro Alto (914 m)






Local: Pico dos Sete Pés (849 m)








*Autoria:* Ermelinda Maria


























Granizo na Aldeia da Cuada:

*Autoria:* Aldeia da Cuada


----------



## Açor (24 Fev 2021 às 23:51)

Miguel48 disse:


> Mais uma prova  o que faz nevar nos Açores não é o tamanho da ilha mas sim a latitude a que se encontra. Pois nas flores uma ilha tão pequena e com altitudes mais baixas neva muito mais que aqui em S. Miguel que é a maior e tem depois do Pico as montanhas mais altas.



Se fosse por aí nunca chegava a nevar na Madeira e nas Canárias mais a sul...

O que faz nevar numa determinada ilha é a altitude! aliada claro a outros factores como humidade e intensidade da ISO 0

No caso dos Açores, as ilhas estão mais dependentes da intensidade da Frente Polar, e não tanto da altitude propriamente dita!

Nas últimas décadas o anticiclone tem estado mais forte e localizado mais a norte, o que dificulta as entradas mais generosas.. mas nem sempre foi assim.. No século 20, e se recuares mais atrás na história, os nevões nos Açores eram mais frequentes.

O anticiclone subtropical alterou a sua posição, e com ele as ilhas centrais e orientais têm sido as mais "castigadas " nesse aspecto...


----------



## Açor (24 Fev 2021 às 23:59)

Miguel48 disse:


> As Flores estão na "América" e nós aqui em S. Miguel estamos na "África".



Não!

As Flores e o Corvo estão na placa americana (aliás, até há cientistas que defendem que estas ilhas estão em subsidência por não terem vulcanismo activo que as suporte) estando as restantes ilhas do arquipélago  na placa Euro-Asiática!

Na placa africana está a Madeira e as Canárias!

Aliás, geológicamente, tanto as Canárias como a Madeira pertencem mais a África que à Europa propriamente dita!


----------



## fablept (25 Fev 2021 às 12:47)

Açor disse:


> Não!
> 
> As Flores e o Corvo estão na placa americana (aliás, até há cientistas que defendem que estas ilhas estão em subsidência por não terem vulcanismo activo que as suporte) estando as restantes ilhas do arquipélago  na placa Euro-Asiática!
> 
> ...



Flores e Corvo - Placa Americana
Faial, Pico, São Jorge, Santa Maria - Placa Africana
São Miguel, Graciosa e Terceira - a fronteira da placa Euroasiática e Africana atravessa as ilhas (rift da Terceira)

Acho que o consenso é este..mas pode variar de autor para autor!


----------



## Hazores (25 Fev 2021 às 13:06)

Desde as 21h40 de ontem (dia 24/02/2021) que o IPMA começou a disponibilizar as imagens de radar da Serra de Santa Bárbara!!!


----------



## lserpa (25 Fev 2021 às 13:10)

Hazores disse:


> Desde as 21h40 de ontem (dia 24/02/2021) que o IPMA começou a disponibilizar as imagens de radar da Serra de Santa Bárbara!!!




Será por causa da menção que lhes fiz no Twitter? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 14:53)

Hazores disse:


> Desde as 21h40 de ontem (dia 24/02/2021) que o IPMA começou a disponibilizar as imagens de radar da Serra de Santa Bárbara!!!





lserpa disse:


> Será por causa da menção que lhes fiz no Twitter?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



 Vamos lá inaugurar!
As ilhas parecem muito pequenas, distâncias muito grandes, o Grupo Ocidental não está abrangido, claro.
Ainda haverá um dia um radar em cada Grupo.


Só para lembrar os visitantes do tópico: http://www.spotazores.com/cams


----------



## Afgdr (25 Fev 2021 às 23:30)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Ontem, dia 24, Horta e Ponta Delgada (estação do Aeroporto) registaram ambas a mínima mais baixa, *8,0ºC*.










Hazores disse:


> Desde as 21h40 de ontem (dia 24/02/2021) que o IPMA começou a disponibilizar as imagens de radar da Serra de Santa Bárbara!!!



Foi sol de pouca dura, pois já não estão disponíveis as imagens de radar...


----------



## Açor (26 Fev 2021 às 01:30)

fablept disse:


> Flores e Corvo - Placa Americana
> Faial, Pico, São Jorge, Santa Maria - Placa Africana
> São Miguel, Graciosa e Terceira - a fronteira da placa Euroasiática e Africana atravessa as ilhas (rift da Terceira)
> 
> Acho que o consenso é este..mas pode variar de autor para autor!



Sim também já li autores que defendem o que escreveste. 
Só não sei onde se insere nessa confusão toda a "micro placa dos Açores".


----------



## João Pedro (26 Fev 2021 às 23:38)

Açor disse:


> Sim também já li autores que defendem o que escreveste.
> Só não sei onde se insere nessa confusão toda a "micro placa dos Açores".


Por acaso desconhecia a existência desta microplaca dos Açores:




https://www.amazingtours.pt/en/azores/3/geology


----------



## Afgdr (27 Fev 2021 às 00:15)

Boa noite!

O dia foi marcado por chuva fraca e por humidade elevada. Neste momento, o céu encontra-se muito nublado a encoberto e não chove.

A mínima mais de ontem, dia 25/02, foi *7,5ºC*, registada em PDL, na estação do Aeroporto.


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2021 às 09:57)




----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2021 às 19:54)

A frente já chegou a São Miguel.

Uma depressão a afastar-se. A outra em aproximação.


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2021 às 22:16)

Especulares, as imagens do radar (da Terceira).


----------



## lserpa (28 Fev 2021 às 22:55)

Orion disse:


> Especulares, as imagens do radar (da Terceira).



 afinal era só um teste de 24h 





Última image disponibilizada foi esta:






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------

